# Schubert and Chopin



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Carl Filtsch was a student of Chopin's who died before the age of 15. He wrote this nice piece:






Schubert also wrote an impromptu in G-flat major:






The type of work and especially the unusual key seem too much of a coincidence. Yet, my impression is that Schubert was forgotten for decades after his death. Is it possible that Chopin picked up some Schubert scores in Vienna in 1830? Or was Schubert better known than I think he was? Any clarification is appreciated.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't think there's any real reason to assume that these pieces are connected in some way...

Maybe Filtsch happened upon the Schubert piece. It's not impossible I guess.


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't hear any similarities other than the key, but Filtsch's impromptu does sound sort of like Chopin's impromptu no. 1 to me.


----------

